# Dünnen Leistungsfähigen Laptop | Gaming



## Dayme (6. Februar 2014)

*Dünnen Leistungsfähigen Laptop | Gaming*

Hallo Leute, ich habe mich mal hier registriert, da ich denke hier kann mir geholfen werden.
Ich habe vor mir einen Laptop neben meinem PC anzuschaffen. Auf diesem sollte man auf jeden Hochauflösende Spiele auf Hoch spielen können. [BF4 und mehr]
Es geht alles, es sollte nur dünn sein und fürs Gaming gedacht sein und nicht das der PC nach 3 Stunden durchdreht.


Grüße
Dayme


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dünnen Leistungsfähigen Laptop | Gaming*

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, das dünne Gamingnotebooks sehr laut und extrem warm werden ? Durch die hohe Wärmeentwicklung drosseln die Komponenten auch sehr schnell...

Hochauflösend kannst du auch vergessen... die schnellste Grafikkarte ist da eine GTX765M, welche BF4 z.B. in FullHD nicht in hohen Details wiedergeben kann. Diese Grafikkarte ist ehr für 1366x768 ausgelegt, oder man schraubt an den Details rum, bis die Spiele denn auch in FullHD laufen.

Dünne Notebooks lassen sich einfach zu schlecht kühlen, wodurch dort auch keine extreme HighEnd Hardware verbaut wird. Von dem Gedanken kannst dich schon mal verabschieden.

MSI GS70 2OD-i781FD (001771-SKU3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700HQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce  GTX 765M, 2GB, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 4x USB 3.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.60kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre
*1099,-
*Testbericht: Test MSI GS70-65M21621 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Gigabyte P34G, Core i5-4200H, 4GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS (GA-P34G-4G-DOS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200H, 2x 2.80GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce  GTX 760M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 14", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse:  2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth  4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS  • Akku: Li-Polymer • Gewicht: 1.70kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete  Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*849,-
*Testbericht: Test Gigabyte P34G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

MSI GE40-i760M245FD (001492-SKU3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4702MQ, 4x 2.20GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 760M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 14", 1600x900, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.0 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: N/A • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.00kg •  Besonderheiten: keine Angabe • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*799,-
*Testbericht: Test MSI GE40-i760M2811 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Wobei das Gigabyte da wohl  die beste Wahl wäre.


----------



## sagichnet (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dünnen Leistungsfähigen Laptop | Gaming*

Warum nicht ein Gigabyte P25K an Stelle des 34G? Besser Grafikkarte, etwas größerer Bildschirm...und den hässlichen gelben Deckel kann man ja mit einer Folie abkleben. Kostet außerdem nur 750€, für das gesparte Geld kann man noch eine mSata SSD nachrüsten. 

Wenn du natürlich noch viel mehr ausgeben willst dann kannst du dir auch einen dicken Gamingboliden kaufen, aber da du ja eh einen Desktop hast sollte das als 2. Rechner locker ausreichen


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dünnen Leistungsfähigen Laptop | Gaming*

Was ist denn überhaupt das Budget und welche Anforderungen muss der Lappi erfüllen? 
Wozu überhaupt noch extra nen Lappi fürs Gaming? 

Würde sonst auch mal bei Schenker vorbeischauen. Die Dinger sind zwar etwas dicker und teurer, können dafür aber auch was 
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies


----------



## Dynam (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dünnen Leistungsfähigen Laptop | Gaming*

Wie Robonator schon sagt, es fehlen entscheidende Fakten. Du bekommst schon was um die 600€ wie den Acer v5-573g, mit der 750m, kannst aber hoch auflösende Spiele knicken oder du hast genug budget, so ab 1300€, und bekommst bei Schenker schon was ordentliches. Doch es hängt ganz vom budget ab. Zudem ist beim notebook immer zu beachten das Leistung mit ordentlich Hitze und niedrigen Akku einher geht. Also wie sieht das budget aus und was willst du sonst noch mit dem laptop machen?


----------



## iTzZent (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dünnen Leistungsfähigen Laptop | Gaming*

@*sagichnet* weil er einen leichtes und dünnes Gerät sucht. Das P25K ist ein "normales" Gerät mit 3-4cm Bauhhöhe und knapp 3Kg gewicht. Die GTX760M ist auch nur eine untertaktete GTX765M. mSATA gibt es beim P34G natürlich auch.

@All das es dickere und schnellere Geräte gibt, ist auch logisch... aber er will ein leichtes und dünnes... Da kann er auch 1500Euro als Budget haben, da gibt es nichts. Selbst das extrem treure Razer Blade 14 wird unter Last extrem Warm. Es bleibt dabei, seine Wünsche kann man nicht erfüllen.


----------



## Crushing_Caspar (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dünnen Leistungsfähigen Laptop | Gaming*

Dünn bzw Klein oder auch Schmal im Zusammenhang mit HD-Gaming funktioniert nicht ohne Einschränkungen. Spontan habe ich 3 Notebooks rausgesucht die unter 3kg wiegen, was für Gaming-Notebooks wirklich gering ist.

Auflistung dem Gewicht nach: (aufsteigend)
Test Samsung ATIV Book 8 Touch 880Z5E X01 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Schenker XMG A523 (Clevo W350ST) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Alienware 14 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------

